# Outdoor receptacles not working I'm stumped!



## johnv713 (Nov 2, 2014)

I have 2 in the backyard and one by the front door. All 3 have the GFCI label but with no reset/test button in the middle. I have reset all the ones I found inside the house but nothing work . Also tried resetting the panel in the garage with same result. Please help. TIA.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 2, 2014)

There is one you haven't found yet inside or in garage that controls them. Is what I think. Sometimes there is one close to the main panel even. Is the wiring such that you can follow it back? 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## CallMeVilla (Nov 2, 2014)

The label means the circuit is protected by a GFCI elsewhere.  You have to locate the tripped GFCI and reset it.  My guess is you are missing it.  Did you check the garage?


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 2, 2014)

could be GFCI at the breaker; have you checked the box?


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 2, 2014)

Not able to trace the wiring  at all. Checked the garage and reset all the buttons still nothing. However there's one receptacle there that isn't working. Not sure if it a GFCI protected outlet or not.  Maybe this  the one connected to all the ones outdoor?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm with SNS sometimes it's at the breaker
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhuTS9I_d_o[/ame]


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 3, 2014)

None of my breakers tripped though I switched them off and on to make sure. Still nothing.


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 3, 2014)

Oic what you mean now after watching the vid


----------



## nealtw (Nov 3, 2014)

Hopefully that helps.


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 3, 2014)

yes that helps tremendously. Will try to replace it tomorrow. Hope I don't get cooked 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## nealtw (Nov 3, 2014)

Shouldn't have to replace it, besides the breaker switch it would have the samne test and reset button that you would find on an outlet. If those buttons arn't there you're back to looking for and outlet. Sometimes it just stupid stuff like kitchen, bathroom or even an outlet in the soffet for xmas lights


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 3, 2014)

nothing on my panel in the garage is trip. I Turned my house up side down looking for that one elusive GFCI outlet with no luck. Found one in upstairs bathroom, kitchen, and garage and that's all there is.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 3, 2014)

I just had 4 outside outlets I was working on and I knew where the GFI outlet was located and it was working. The last two outlets had no power to them so I knew the problem was between 2 and 3. I pulled 3 and checked the wire coming in with a voltage tester and nothing so I went and pulled 2 and had voltage in but not out. They were wired in a method where they used the other set of screws to feed out and something in the outlet had failed so I just replaced the outlet. 

Sometimes when you pull them out you get a clue as to where the feed is coming from and the order they are wired in that could help. Get a meter or tester and see what you can find by pulling them seeing as you are pretty sure you found all the GFI outlets and reset them.


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 3, 2014)

That was very informative. Gonna get a tester as soon as I get out of the office later today. Will post pics of the newly built patio in my other thread if anyone interested. Thanks!


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 3, 2014)

johnv713 said:


> That was very informative. Gonna get a tester as soon as I get out of the office later today. Will post pics of the newly built patio in my other thread if anyone interested. Thanks!


 

Would love to see it finished. With selfies of course.


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 3, 2014)

Bud I'm very flattered Lol.


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 5, 2014)

Here's the pics..try not to laugh but it came out alright.


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 5, 2014)

One more


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't seem to rotate the pics sorry


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 5, 2014)

Here she is:banana:


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 5, 2014)

Not bad my friend you have been busy. Looks nice and for biting off a big project without knowing what you might be getting into it turned out pretty nice. 

Maybe you can get miss Selfie to help you with turning the pics she seems like she knows how. You are a lucky man.


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 5, 2014)

Really appreciate the kind words. Pouring roughly about 400 sq ft of cement and building a patio cover was quite chaotic for me. Never work with cement in this volume and have very limited knowledge of wood working in general. The final product came out better than I expected. Not perfect but strong enough to withstand an earthquake if needed ...jk.

You have no ideas how much work I put into fending off guys at the club. Just the other night a guy she knew paid $1000, yup 1k,  to reserve a table for her and her lady friends. Then the following night paid for everyone to get into a concert. Dude been throwing serious cash to impress her.  So yes I'm lucky but headaches come with the territory. Sigh.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 5, 2014)

Looking good, the new roof looks good too.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 5, 2014)

Well you have concrete skills now. They don't call them mafia blocks for nothing. Just saying. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 5, 2014)

Mafia block as in the mob cast your feet in cement and throw you in the ocean to sleep with the fishes 

Neal, thanks. Lost 15lbs sweating like a pig in the process. Was really a great experience since I learned a lot from this project from prepping, measuring, planning etc.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 6, 2014)

johnv713 said:


> Mafia block as in the mob cast your feet in cement and throw you in the ocean to sleep with the fishes
> 
> Neal, thanks. Lost 15lbs sweating like a pig in the process. Was really a great experience since I learned a lot from this project from prepping, measuring, planning etc.




Those are cement shoes... not like the ones you got when you poured your concrete... the blocks are more of a cement Casket.... 
Great Job for a guy that doesn't do it for a living... now set back with a cocktail and enjoy..Everything!!:beer:


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 6, 2014)

definitely going to spend more time outdoor. I see a koi pond in the near future to add more Zen to the yard.  Have mad respect for people that do this for a living now especially in the heat. Thanks!


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 6, 2014)

inspectorD said:


> Everything!!:



She already asked " So how much weight you think the roof can support?" 

Wink wink :hide:


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 6, 2014)

johnv713 said:


> She already asked " So how much weight you think the roof can support?"
> 
> Wink wink :hide:



I don't know what that means, but I want you to start a new thread documenting the project start to finish.


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 6, 2014)

Lol lets just say I'd get banned in a New York minute if I were to explain what I said.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 6, 2014)

Did you get the outlets working yet.


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yea I found the dead beat gfci outlet hidden away.

Anyone wants to help me pigtailing workshop lights connected up to a single switch? Not skurr to admit I don't know lick about wiring


----------



## nealtw (Nov 7, 2014)

Pretty simple, does the power go the switch first or to a light box first?


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 7, 2014)

Not sure. Will remove the switch tomorrow to find out. I'm guessing the power goes to the switch first. Already have a light fixture in the yard. Would like to daisy chain three or four worshop lights to enjoy my patio at night + some yard work.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 7, 2014)

If it at at the switch first, you just run from light box to light box and connect all blacks together and all whites together with wire nuts. If the fixture have screws to connect wires to, use a pigtail from the wire nut for that connection.
If the power goes to the light first. The live black wire will be connected to the switch wire, leave that alone and consider both of the switch wires as black. Just like before the white wires are connected together in each box and the blacks are connected in each box. Remember the wire coming back from the switch might be white but it is black for this situation.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 7, 2014)

> Anyone wants to help me pigtailing workshop lights connected up to a single switch? Not skurr to admit I don't know lick about wiring



Rule #1: don't lick the wiring.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 7, 2014)

I had to do it.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh9ZZgDqzAg[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 7, 2014)

yer baaad!......


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 7, 2014)

nealtw said:


> If it at at the switch first, you just run from light box to light box and connect all blacks together and all whites together with wire nuts. If the fixture have screws to connect wires to, use a pigtail from the wire nut for that connection.




You mean like this?


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 7, 2014)

http://https://www.google.com/search?q=pigtail+light+fixture&biw=1024&bih=729&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=2IBdVPa8Hsm2yAShq4IQ&sqi=2&ved=0CF0Q7Ak#tbm=isch&q=pigtail+light+fixture+on+one+switch&facrc=_&imgrc=RAbm6pXHOgsMIM%253A%3BvD4Ve8qCk0DxhM%3Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.askmehelpdesk.com%252Fattachments%252Felectrical-lighting%252F22702d1249010877-wire-multiple-lights-one-switch-
light-switch.jpg%3Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.askmehelpdesk.com%252Felectrical-lighting%252Fwire-multiple-lights-one-switch-381354.html%3B688%3B572

Won't let me attach a diagram


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 7, 2014)

Like this one?


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 7, 2014)

Am I going to lit up my house like a Xmas bonfire


----------



## nealtw (Nov 7, 2014)

Go to the switch and then to the lights with a wire from the switch to the first light. Only 1 wire to the breaker panel
More like this but with pigtails.
http://www.buildmyowncabin.com/electrical/wiring-diagram-multiple-lights.html


----------



## johnv713 (Nov 7, 2014)

Got cha! thanks now on to this tomorrow morning. If I don't come back tune in to Houston's evening news


----------

